# Wine/cork home decor



## Ajmassa (Apr 13, 2017)

The Mrs. and I are currently settling into a new place and we have been trying to pick out some fun wine related decor. I'd be willing to bet some people on this forum have some pretty interesting things on display. Looking into both homemade DIY with bottles/corks and store bought ("you had me at Merlot", or "wine o'clock" type wall art). Anything really. 
We've saved every cork and unique bottle (odd shapes, wrapped in wicker etc...)over the years waiting for the right idea We made a lamp with a large glass jar filled with corks as the base but we both agree that it is boring and only put a dent into the cork collection (no judgments please). Anyone have fun or interesting pieces or ideas that we could steal?
This is similar what the lamp looks like.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2017)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ld35lMnFQ10[/ame]


----------



## Rodnboro (Apr 23, 2017)

There's probably a lot of ideas on Pinterest.


----------



## cgallamo (Apr 23, 2017)

I stick corks on the pantry ceiling. I like it because you fill it in over time. There are around 1400 up there, but still is kinda subtle look...


----------



## Ajmassa (Apr 23, 2017)

Yes, I've been down the Pinterest wormhole. But there's quite of bit of DIYers on here making their own pumps, thermostats, cellars etc... who I thought might have used their skills around the house too. 
I dig the corks on the ceiling. It's definitely unique and the kind of thing I had in mind when I thought to ask.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2017)

A couple of ideas.....


Tray for hot pots




That is what I call relaxing!





Cool floor mat!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 25, 2017)

.. But this is what I want to make.. 

(great read by the way)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FC0ZJE/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------

